# Where to find yt624 parts????



## griff_pat

Good day all,

I have a chance at a yt624 with a damaged auger gear case and by the looks of the other threads people have gotten parts at boats.net which I have also been using for my Honda's. I'm not sure if boats just decided to give up selling yamaha blower parts or what but i'm having a difficult time tracking parts for the thing or even a parts diagram which makes me second guess buying it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've read a few threads where GregNL has posted and I know he's in the same area as me but technology isn't my friend and I have no idea how to tag him in this. Maybe someone could tag him and he could chime in on where to get parts?

Thanks


----------



## db130

You tag him like this: @GregNL.

It's been several years since I've ordered from boats.net, but I did plug in a known Yamaha snowblower part number on their website and it does come up as being available to order. But you are right, I can't search by a Yamaha snowblower model number anymore to get a parts diagram and part number.

Maybe give them a call?


----------



## griff_pat

Little update...

I called my local dealer and priced everything I need which is a crazy price but never the less I got them to print out the schematics for the parts diagrams with part numbers so I could try to price it on boats but none of the part numbers provide any results! This is blowing my mind.

I called boats and they can't pick up any of the part numbers at all. The rep figures the blower is a Canadian model which makes sense as from what I understand they aren't sold in the US. None of the part numbers crossed over for him so he suggested parts tree which I then tried with negative results as well. I have no idea if the part numbers can be recognized anywhere else but it looks to me that I won't be wasting my time with this one based on the headache so far.


----------



## GregNL

Hey Griff!

Since this is a new machine, as in only a few years old, and currently only sold in Canada and perhaps limited parts of the US your only choice is to buy direct from Atlantic Recreation here in the metro area or Wiseman's. It must have fallen off a truck or something to have that kinda damage. Odd that it's missing the chute and covers as well.

How much is Atlantic quoting you at for parts if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## griff_pat

GregNL said:


> Hey Griff!
> 
> Since this is a new machine, as in only a few years old, and currently only sold in Canada and perhaps limited parts of the US your only choice is to buy direct from Atlantic Recreation here in the metro area or Wiseman's. It must have fallen off a truck or something to have that kinda damage. Odd that it's missing the chute and covers as well.
> 
> How much is Atlantic quoting you at for parts if you don't mind me asking?


Greg,

I believe the machine was used commercially and when they damaged the case they used it as a parts donor and then the seller said it was "given" to him by his employer. I suspect this is why the strange parts were taken. In any event the dealer quoted me $1782 for the parts mostly because the whole chute had to be ordered in in pieces as well as all the hardware for the chute and covers. They were nice enough to drop tax.

If the machine was less than a year old i'd consider buying it because a new one like it is $3550 taxes in but at 4 years old now its not worth it to me.

Have a look for yourself on nlclassifieds if you wish. It would be a perfect parts donor for someone with the yt624.


----------



## GregNL

Hey Griff!

Yeah, I messaged him last night about it, I got a similar story. Would you mind sending me a copy of the parts list you received? I'm debating taking this on as a project or just buying the machine for the tracks alone for spares if mine ever completely crack. The only issue is getting it, 8hr round trip.

A new YT624EJ will only be $3,333 tax in from Atlantic Rec. unless there's extras I'm not aware of. I really wish they made an 8HP 24-26" model. I was playing with the YS1028JA and it's just too big, it's like a generator on tracks. Going back to the YT624EJ felt like driving a Miata, quick and nimble. They didn't a YT1332ED tank assembled at the time though I scoped that one out last year on the showroom floor.

What is it you're using now anyway?


----------



## griff_pat

GregNL said:


> Hey Griff!
> 
> Yeah, I messaged him last night about it, I got a similar story. Would you mind sending me a copy of the parts list you received? I'm debating taking this on as a project or just buying the machine for the tracks alone for spares if mine ever completely crack. The only issue is getting it, 8hr round trip.
> 
> A new YT624EJ will only be $3,333 tax in from Atlantic Rec. unless there's extras I'm not aware of. I really wish they made an 8HP 24-26" model. I was playing with the YS1028JA and it's just too big, it's like a generator on tracks. Going back to the YT624EJ felt like driving a Miata, quick and nimble. They didn't a YT1332ED tank assembled at the time though I scoped that one out last year on the showroom floor.
> 
> What is it you're using now anyway?


No sweat I have attached photos of the list I received. I should mention that the salesman I spoke with said a lot of these parts were on backorder. No idea if he meant the fasteners or the chute/cover components which would make a huge difference. I really love the look and performance of these machines which made me want one but yes I agree the 1028 looks massive and difficult to handle not to mention the weird setup of hand controls if I remember correctly.

I bought a Honda HS80 that i've narrowed down to be between 87 and 91. Completely scrapped the thing and rebuilt with impeller kit, new bearings, skid shoes, cutting edge, etc. Throws like crazy. I was super excited to grab this yt624 but then realized how difficult it was to get parts. I'm always looking for damaged Hondas or Yamaha's to repair and keep if they are a decent price because right now all I have is the HS80... Not that I don't trust it lol


----------



## GregNL

Thanks for sharing that! Unfortunately it appears to be sold. It was missing the airbox, shroud and fuel shut off as well. The worm drive gear and shaft may have been in good condition as the top of the case cracked off, it's hard to say without taking it apart. Would have been a fun project to essentially have a new machine. If I was closer I would have picked it up without question.

Try getting parts for a 25+ year old YS, usually have to scope out scrapped models online or the rare chance you find one locally. That said, I did pick up an excellent condition muffler with head shield for mine last month on eBay! At least the YT is still in production and parts can be ordered. Once Yamaha gains more ground in NA parts should be readily available.


----------



## griff_pat

If I find a decent Yamaha in need of repair and I can get parts i'll be snatching it up that's for sure. I'm a big advocate of buying and fixing instead of buying new.


----------



## Snoopy

griff_pat said:


> If I find a decent Yamaha in need of repair and I can get parts i'll be snatching it up that's for sure. I'm a big advocate of buying and fixing instead of buying new.


Unfortunately, these machines have not been on the North American market long enough for there to be any sufficient 3rd-party parts suppliers and resource material on the internet. I have a YS928J that I bought in 2011 and there's very little online in the way of how-to videos, etc... If I had my time back, I would have purchased a Honda for that reason alone. Anyway, I managed to get a YS928J Service Manual from the dealer the other day, something that should have come with the machine upon purchase. 

As you've discovered, the local dealer charges fortune for these parts. Good luck with your parts search. Frankly, I don't see a market for used parts for any machines newer than 2010, simply because there aren't enough of them around; unlike Hondas.


----------

